# VBA Excel sum + such funktion



## JackyD (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo @ all,
ich hab an Excel sheet, mit Druckerliste. Sieht so aus:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+ Datum +  Beschreibung  + Anzahl Seiten + Bearbeiter +
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+ 07.01. + Testdruck         + 5                     + JackyD   +
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Es gibt verschiedenen Bearbeiter. Wie kann ich es realisieren die Anzahl der einzelnen Bearbeiter zu berrechnen? Geht des irgendswo so in der art. Such in spalte bearbeiter nach Jackyd wenn name drinsteht, dann geh eine Spalte nach links merke den Inhalt in einer Variabel und suche weiter. Am ende soll er alle gemerketen Zahlen addieren und in irgeneine Zelle schreiben. Ist das so ähnlich möglich, oder was schlagt ihr vor wie es am besten geht.

Thx im Vorraus.


----------



## JackyD (14. Januar 2005)

Gibt es da überhaupt eine möglichkeit oder muss ich die einzeln verknüpfen.


----------



## NRFi (14. Januar 2005)

```
function count as integer

    dim sBearbeiter as string
    dim iRow as integer

    iRow = 2 'erste zeile ist ja überschrift.
    sBearbeiter = cells(iRow, 4)

    do while sBearbeiter <> ""
        iRow = iRow + 1
        sBearbeiter = cells(iRow,4)
    loop

        count = iRow - 1

    end function
```

sowas?


----------



## JackyD (15. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich des nem und als Bearbeiter Jacky eintrage und dann laufen lass kommt fhler überlauf.
Nochmal zu der Funktion:
Die 1. Spalte Bearbeiter und die 2. Spalte die anzahl der drucke.
Siehe Screen. Es sollen jewiels die gesamtanzahl von jedem Bearbeiter ermittelt und seitlich bei Gesamt ausgegebenen werden. In deisem Bsp. sollte dann bei Jacky 16 bei Hans 8 und bei Peter 4 stehen.


----------



## NRFi (17. Januar 2005)

achso 



> sBearbeiter = cells(iRow, 4)
> 
> do while sBearbeiter <> ""
> iRow = iRow + 1
> sBearbeiter = cells(iRow,4)


verweist natürlich auf die vierte spalte, habs wohl falsch verstanden.

funktion "cells" selektiert ne zelle (cells(zeile, spalte))
d.h. die 4 muss gegen die spalten nummer ausgetauscht werden, die die mitarbeiter enthält.

achja und iRow musst du am anfang auf die erste zeile deines datensatzes setzen, damit der überhaupt was findet und durchläuft.


----------



## JackyD (17. Januar 2005)

Danke, wenn ich das jetzt einfüge öffnet der beim ausführern ein form das leer ist. Ich brauche dazu garkein form. Noch eine Frage, wie zählter er dann die Zahlen, die jeweils neben dem bearbeiter stehen?
[Edit]
Jetzt öffnet es kein Form mehr war nur nicht auf diesem sheet eingefügt.
Vom ablauf bekomm ich noch kein ergebniss oder so ausgegeben.
[Edit]


----------

